# Fuente de 0 a 20V, encontrar 0V.



## n30 (Oct 22, 2007)

Saludos, me han asignado la tarea de diseñar una fuente de 0 a 20 vcd y 1.5 A; en mi clase de electronica es necesasio utilizar componentes basicos, como el lm317, diodos, o un puente, resistores, transformador. He simulado el circuito que adjunto pero no se me ocurre como poder lograr una salida de 0V, ya que es un requerimiento, lo menos que logro son 1.25V. 
Tambien les pediria unos tips por que el profesor acostrumbra probar las fuentes con una resistencia que segun los compañeros "parece una dinamita" y consume mucha corriente y hace que caiga el voltaje, que consejo me podrian dar para evitar tal problema. 
De antemano gracias
Aldo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2007)

Para que el LM317 funcione desde 0 VCC necesitas una tension negativa de por lo menos  -1,25VCC para la referencia com.

Para que no se caiga tu fuente:
Buen transformador, diodos rectificadores de 3A, buen filtrado e integrado regulador original


----------



## jona (Oct 22, 2007)

hola
aqui publique una manera de tener 0 voltios.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-lm317-paralelo-8658/

personalmente no la tengo puesto que para mi no es necesario tener 0v, pero muchas veces es necesario en algunos casos manejar milivoltios.
por lo general con un buen, transformador, la tension no se tiene que caer para nada, siempre y cuando respetes que tenes 1.5 ampere de salida, si superas un poco esa corriente conectadole una carga(RL) la fuente inevitablemente se va a caer.
la manera que usa tu profesor de provar las fuentes, son las correctas, yo tambien las pruebo asi.son resistencias creo que de por lo menos 40 watts si no me equivoco.
en fin repito que la tension se va a caer, si la resistencia esta consumiendo mas de lo que la fuente(transformador)puede entregar, ahora si la tension se cae estando dentro de los parametros de corriente(1.5ampere) el transformador no aguanta o algo mal esta, recorda poner diodos de por lo menos 3 ampere para no trabajar al limite(mejor puente de diodos integrado) y buen disipador al regulador.
saludos y suerte con eso.


----------



## n30 (Oct 22, 2007)

gracias simulare lo que me indican a ver a que conclusiones llego.


----------



## n30 (Oct 23, 2007)

La entrada en el zener ke dice vin, ke voltaje necesitaria conectar?
gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 27, 2007)

Hola.

Yo tuve el mismo problema, y lo solucioné de esta manera:

Creé una caja negra de -1.25V (ver circuito FuenteABC1.gif)

Diseñé tres cajas negras.

La primera, y la mejor opción es esta, aquí tiene que usar un circuito integrado en encasulado TO-92, ya que por él no pasa más de 20mA, en este encapsulado el C.I. puede soportar hasta 100mA.
En el circuito caja negra-1.gif, 

La segunda, caja negra 2 es parecida a la primera, pero en ella usé un potenciómetro, y un par de diodos. el potenciómetro es para calibrar el voltaje de los diodos a -1.2V, antes de conectar al circuito, después de conestarlo, lo vuelves a calibrar para que te 0V. También usa el encapsusalado TO-92, para este C.I. , caja negra-2.gif

La tercera opción es válida, pero tan cómoda de implemetar como las dos primeras, esta es la opción que yo usé primero, caja negra-3.gif.
Porque cuando hice mi fuente no tenía ninguno de los dos C.I. de las dos primeras opciones, pero si tenía diodos, transistores, resistencias, diodos zener, en ese momento.

Espero que te sirva de algo, los circuitos.

Chao.

elaficionado


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 27, 2007)

Hola.
aquí está caja negra-2


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2007)

elaficionado: Esa es la forma !
Como consiges -1,25, capacitores y varios diodos mediante.
La idea es generar tal voltaje negativo y de ahy tomar la referencia del LM
La solucion esta cerca del diagrama "fuente3ABC1.GIF", pero el (-) del rectificador No conviene que pase por esta "Caja"


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 27, 2007)

Hola. 

Lamento no haberte ayudado, esa fue la solución que yo encontré para mí.
No se, tal vez, si usas otro transformador más, de poca potencia, para producir la caja negra.

Chao.

elaficionado


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 29, 2007)

Hola.

Aquí tienes otra opción.

El voltaje negativo lo obtienes del 555, genera un voltaje de entre 9 y 15V según el regulador que uses para alimentar al circuito y una corriente máxima de 40mA, .

Un circuito usa el LM337 (TO-92) y una resistencia igual a la resistencia que usas en el LM317 (entre la salida y el ajuaste).

El otro circuito emplea un potenciómetro y un par de diodos, calibra el voltaje de salida en los dos diodo a 1.2V, antes de conectarlo al circuito regulador.
Una vez conectado al regulador, calibra nuevamente para obtener 0V.

Suerte.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

Si alimentas el capacitor de 22uF desde el transformador consigues el mismo efecto sin el 555.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 29, 2007)

Hola. 

Sí, pero el voltaje tiene que ser, continuo pulsante, en otras palabras, tiene que ser rectificado, pero no filtrado por un condensador.

Debes aumentar la capacidad de los condensadores, prueba 220uF, y 1000uF,
 y tienes que utilizar el LM337.

suerte.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

Aqui el esquema


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 30, 2007)

Hola.

Está bonito tu dibujo, pero Haz uno con puente de diodos.

Chao.

elaficionado


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 30, 2007)

Hola. 

Tengo una duda, según el datasheet  del LM317, dice que la corriente mínima de carga, para que opere correctamente dice que es de 5mA (típico), en el dibujo hay una resistencia de 1.2K, si yo divido 1.25V/1.2K, no me da 5mA , sino 1mA, funcionará.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## n30 (Nov 3, 2007)

ok me gusta pero como puedo construir un ganador de corriente para que no caiga el voltaje tanto


----------

